# New oil painting



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Hiya, just finished another painting. 
The photo is terrible but the real thing is pretty nice and I'm happy with it. Tried to make it as romantic as possible.
The scene is from San Francisco, these houses are called The painted ladies.

What do you think, shit or potential?

I also have a video thing of it on youtube, it's sort of a tutorial for beginners.


----------



## Gin Mellon (Aug 7, 2018)

What is the canvas size? Living on a island off Seattle, Washington, I am aware of the famous San Francisco painted ladies.. I like the colors I call ultraviolet, mono orange and..the brightest blue.. 
When I photograph my paintings, same thing: the true color is hard to capture... I, however, paint and am sloppy about getting a good representative.. Still.. most people don't notice.. 
g


----------

